# 3 Monitore an eine Grafikkarte



## ZaNoPain ™ (22. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

es schaut so aus das ich momentan 2 Monitor habe einmal ein mit VGA und einem mit DVI. Beide an eine Grafikkarte, aber nun kriege ich anfang nächstes Jahr einen TV-Flat Screen dazu und würde den auch gern an die Grafikkarte anschließen. TV über HDMI und Monitor 1 VGA und Monitor 2 DVI. Nun wollte ich mir einfach für den DVI-Monitor einen adapter auf Displayport kaufen, jedoch finde ich nicht den richtigen passenden. Monitor 1 über VGA(Kabel) auf DVI adapter an den DVI anschluss und den Fernseher wiegesagt über HDMI

Monitor 1 VGA -> DVI Adapter -> Grafikkarte DVI
Monitor 2 DVI -> Displayport -> Grafikkarte Displayport
TV 1 HDMI -> Grafikkarte HDMI eingang.

Jetzt habe ich gehört man brauch einen Aktiven Adapter, wo ist der unterschied und was für einen nehme ich da am besten?

vielen dank für die hilfe.

Hardware siehe unten.


----------



## Green.Tea (23. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

die frage ist, ob du eyefinity benutzen möchtest oder ob du die 3 monitore einfach z.b. als großen desktop benutzen möchtest.
Wenn du "einfach" nur nen großen desktop haben möchtest bzw. viel "arbeitsfläche", und spiele nur auf 1nem von den 3en spielen möchtest bräuchtest du meines wissens nach garkeinen adapter.
Möchtest du auf eyefinity zurückgreifen brauchst du ja einen  >> aktiven adapter << wird sicherlich wie alle anderen um die 100 euro kosten.


mfg


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (24. Dezember 2010)

kennt jemand einen günstigen adapter von mini displayport zu dvi (aktiv)?


----------



## Green.Tea (24. Dezember 2010)

ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen günstigen adapter von mini displayport zu dvi (aktiv)?



günstig ist da leiber kein adapter, die befinden sich alle in der preisklasse ~100€ wie der erste den ich dir verlinked hatte.

mfg und ein frohes fest!


----------



## Patze (24. Dezember 2010)

Beispielsweise:

Club 3D aktiver mini DisplayPort/Single-Link DVI Adapter (CAC-1152) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Mini Displayport DVI Adapter Aktiv bei idealo.de

Wenn du den "TV-Flat Screen" und deine zwei Monitore (Zollangabe?) zu deiner Zufriedenheit zusammengestellt hast, dann würde ich gerne wissen ob dich eine evtl. unterschiedliche Größe der Geräte stört. Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit intensiv mit Multi Monitoring ( & Eyefinity). Weniger zum Spielen, mehr zum arbeiten (CAD für Veranstaltungsbranche und Textbearbeitung). Aber wenn Zeit ist spiele ich auch gerne. Ich weiß nämlich nicht ob mich sowohl beim Spielen, als auch beim Arbeiten die unterschiedliche Größe der Bildschirme und/oder deren Rahmen stören. Mehrere Monitore zum Arbeiten gehen wahrscheinlich für mich in Ordnung. Für mich stellt sich aber die Grundsatzfrage ob zum Spielen ein großer Monitor oder mehrere Monitore oder eher ein Beamer geeignet ist (bezogen auf optische Ästhetik)? Was ich so an Videos im Netz sehe, so würde mich bei mehreren Bildschirmen die Rahmen/die visuellen Unterbrechungen stören, hauptsächlich beim Spielen.
Siehe auch hier.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (26. Dezember 2010)

Beide Geräte sind unterschiedlich groß 22" und 20" sowie die Farbe, stören tut mich das nicht. Ich zocke auf den Größeren Monitor und mache auch Berufliche sachen auf dem größeren. Auf den kleineren kommen sachen wie Terminal session, Musikplayer, Teamspeak Manchmal Browse ich auch über den kleinen. Und nun soll hat zusätzlich ein TV Gerät an den PC gekoppelt werden um Filme/Servien und natürlich das normale öffentlich Fernsehen zu empfangen. Was ich jetzt gelesen hab. Eine Grafikkarte hat 2 Taktgeber darüber werden gerade die zwei Monitore angesteuert, Displayports sollen aber ihren eigenen Taktgeber haben. Wozu brauch ich den einen AKtiven DIsplayport adapter?


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (12. Januar 2011)

Update, ich habe mir nun einen Activen mini Displayport Adapter zu DVI gekauft. Jedoch ist immer noch das gleiche phenom vorhanden dass wenn ich 3 Monitore einstecke schalten sich alle aus und das Signal ist weg. Ich vermute das das mit dem Taktgeber zu tun hat. Aber nun habe ich schon ein aktiven adapter von XFX. Sind nun meine Monitore oder der Adapter schuld oder doch die Konfiguration der Treiber?


----------



## Vaykir (13. Januar 2011)

Zu beachten ist eines:
Atis eyefinity (so heist es bei allen multi monitor optionen) unterstützt nur die beiden DVI ausgänge und die Displayports, aber *keine* HDMI ausgänge!

dh, wenn du alle 3 bildschirme anschließen willst über 2x dvi und 1x hdmi wird immer ein monitor aus bleiben, und zwar der, der am hdmi ausgang hängt.


hier gibts mehr infos:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/88308-amd-ati-eyefinity-thread.html


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (14. Januar 2011)

wenn nur der hdmi monitor ausbleiben würde könnte ich das verstehen, aber es sind alle Monitore die aus bleiben. Desweiteren warum funktioniert es nicht mit DVI und HDMI welche begrenzung gibt es die das mit HDMI verhindert? Das mti dem HDMI ist Quatsch! http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/Eyefinity/Eyefinity_index.aspx?cid=2


----------



## SonicNoize (16. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir doch einfach nochmal eine kleine, günstige u50€-Grafikkarte und schließ den Monitor da an. Das ist günstiger als ein 100€-Adapter. So hatte ich das auch mal gemacht, allerdings mit NVIDIA. Ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (17. Januar 2011)

Im grunde wäre das meine Lösung, wenn ich keine möglichkeit finde es anders zu Regeln. Aber irgendwie fuchst mich einfach das Problem, der XFX-Adapter soll aktiv und extra für Eyefinity sein.


----------



## Vaykir (19. Januar 2011)

ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> wenn nur der hdmi monitor ausbleiben würde könnte ich das verstehen, aber es sind alle Monitore die aus bleiben. Desweiteren warum funktioniert es nicht mit DVI und HDMI welche begrenzung gibt es die das mit HDMI verhindert? Das mti dem HDMI ist Quatsch! SAPPHIRE- HOME


 

ok hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt:
du kannst nicht die beiden DVI ausgänge + den HDMI benutzen. es muss zwingen der displayport benutzt werden, ansonsten gehts nicht.

aber das hast ja schon selber rausgefunden


----------



## iBlack22 (2. Juni 2013)

moin...

ich hab ne xfx 6870 mit 2x dvi 1x HDMi und 2 DP 

ist es möglich 3 Monitore anzuschließen zb 2 per DVI und 1 per HDMI ?? so das ich ein riesen Desktop habe ??


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. Juni 2013)

iBlack22 schrieb:


> moin...
> 
> ich hab ne xfx 6870 mit 2x dvi 1x HDMi und 2 DP
> 
> ist es möglich 3 Monitore anzuschließen zb 2 per DVI und 1 per HDMI ?? so das ich ein riesen Desktop habe ??


 

Wieso machst du nicht nen neuen Thread auf, dieser hier ist über 2 Jahre alt. 
Nein das ist nicht möglich. Bei Eyefinity muss man bei (fast) allen Karten einen Monitor per Displayport anschließen.
Eine Ausnahme stellen besondere Sapphire Produkte dar, bei diesen ist es möglich, keinen Monitor an einen DP anschließen zu müssen.
Du kannst auch einen Monitor per aktivem Displayport Adapter anschließen.

mfg mr.4EvEr

P.S. Bei weiteren Rückfragen machst du bitte einen eigenen Thread auf.


----------

